
Is Your Angular App a House of Cards? Ours Was - kentf
https://medium.com/@HubbaDev/is-your-angular-app-a-house-of-cards-af1335ec03b6
======
dvcc
Admittedly I have not done much work with Angular, but this seems to be more
of, "Is Your Home-Grown Per-Entity Data-Fetching Solution a House of Cards?".

The relay idea is nice but it makes a little more sense in a GraphQL-based
world, where multiple entities can be fetched in a single call. And I believe
the Apollo client does have batching options that will re-compose your queries
to limit API calls.

------
meesterdude
This reminded me that everything old is new again. We keep solving these
problems, only to create new tooling that expose these problems in a new - and
entirely uninteresting - way for us to solve once more.

------
crestedtazo
Reading this, it looks like your app was a house of cards because that's
exactly how you designed and built it. It was only when it started to hurt
your productivity did you realize the mistake.

Honestly, who thought it would be a good idea to have a UI element that
appears many times in a single page be responsible for fetching its own data?

This guy is a senior engineer but has never heard of higher-order components
or the container pattern? Smells fishy...

~~~
pedalpete
I learned from a great dev not long ago that the data structure is often the
most important aspect in developing a system. Like you, I was thinking - why
would products, likes status and like count be a different call for each
individual card. That is obviously inefficient use of both network and drawing
as the DOM will be continually drawing as the requests return.

------
doubleplusgood
I am not familiar with front end development at all. It does not seem fun.

